# New truck: cannot decide what to get..



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

So my best friend is buying my dodge and was thinking about getting a new diesel. I hate to say it, never been a ford fan but my good friend has a 2012 f250 with the scorpion and it's a beast! With just a chip, cold air, and exhaust he kicked my *** and I have injectors, and some other mods. 

I'm debating to get a ford but not so sure about them. See if I can get some owners to post up some info like mileage while towing is my main concern compared to the new dodges. 

If not I guess ill get a new cummins since they do not have the urea bullcrap like the fords and Chevys.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

You will have better mpg with urea.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Here is a link to a good MotorTrend article about the 2010 F250 Superduty and the Ram 2500 HD.

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/1006_2011_ford_f250_2010_ram_2500_comparison/viewall.html

To me, it would come down to value for the buck. The Ford is a better truck, overall, but is it that much better for the price?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Here is a link to a good MotorTrend article about the 2010 F250 Superduty and the Ram 2500 HD.
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/trucks/1006_2011_ford_f250_2010_ram_2500_comparison/viewall.html
> 
> To me, it would come down to value for the buck. The Ford is a better truck, overall, but is it that much better for the price?


If you are buying the truck to keep and or work, then yes. If you are buying the truck to commute and trade in a few years then no. If you do the math on maintaining a diesel with the extra oil, fuel, filters, etc. it takes a while to break even...so buying a diesel to commute is kind of crazy.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Ain't that the truth! Diesel is great for real work or if you have a relatively heavy camper or other trailer to haul.

That being said, I have an '07 Dodge 2500 with the 6.7L Cummins. Deleted the DPF and NOX filters, and disabled the EGR valve. Tuned up to 390 HP and am now getting around 18.5 mpg with 75/25 low speed hwy/in town. Get up around 20 mpg open highway at 65 mph. Tow my 6k+ lb camper at up around 13+/- mpg. 

I'm pretty happy having gone to a diesel so far. Remains to be seen if Obama gets re-elected.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Not going to lie, my dad has a new Toyota sequoia and I've towed it pulling my 23' shoalwater cat and needless to say I was pretty impressed with it. It towed it nearly as good as my cummins, and couldn't feel the trailer at all. 

So I guess maybe I'll look at the tundra.

I hear you man, I have an 08 dodge 6.7 cummins egr delete, h&s programmer, intake, injectors and 5" turbo back exhaust and I'm getting about what your getting in mileage, pulling my boat it's about 15 but it doesn't weigh 6k either. 

I'm just frustrated with the back seat of those year models, tired of people sitting behind me and I can feel their knees in the seat after I scooted up.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been looking for a new diesel truck lately too.

Here's my obsevation's from looking recently.

I've currently have a 08 GMC 2500, I love the Duramax/Allison but I am burned out on the interior and overall style. It's going to be at least another year before the redesign comes out and I can't wait that long. However if your good with the interior and style the Duramax is pretty hard to beat, I've got 95,000 on mine and only thing that has been touched on the whole truck is to change the oil.

The new Ford/Scorpion runs like crazy but they seem to be having some fuel pump issues with it and it appears Ford isn't really backing them up. You couldn't give me a Ford 6.0 or a 6.4, My buddy is a die hard Ford guy with a 6.4 and has dumped a ton of money into his to get it right and I'm just not into that.

The newer body style Dodge I really like, lot's of room in the back seat unlike the previous model even on the crew cab, the mega cab seems crazy that you can actually recline the back seats in a truck. The 2011's that are at least mid year build came with the high output engine and feels every bit as powerful as the Duramax and the Scorpion but the Dodge doesn't seem to be getting near the fuel mileage as the other 2 engines because of the EGR style system instead of the urea system. Also the Dodge's can be had for a lot less than the other 2 makes.

BTW, the urea isn't that big of an issue. You should be able to go a few thousand miles before you have to refill it, and it's getting easier to find everyday. 

Luckily I decided to refinance my house first so I've going to have to wait and do a little more looking before I bite the bullet!


If you go to Texas Auto Direct out in Stafford they pretty much have everything in stock and you can drive them all back to back, helps to campare them as opposed to going to different dealers and having to deal with salesmen. Those guys out there get paid a flat rate commision and aren't near as annoying as the guys at the dealerships. That's how I got to compare the Scorpion to the older Cummins and the 2012 Cummins by driving them all back to back.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Ford hands down. 

I currently drive a 2010 6.4 and other than moving up to a new 2012/13 6.7 there is no way you could pry my 6.4 from my hands. Once tuned it is a **** good motor and yes there are failures but those happen with all motors. The new 6.7 has a handful of HPFP issues and they are being investigated on a case by case basis with Ford and each dealership. To the best of my knowledge only 1 HPFP issues has been denied. 

If you do decide on a new 6.7 Ford then look into the dpf delete tuning which also will remove the urea. Have many friend with 6.7's running H&S tuning with no dpf, no urea and no issues. 

Something to consider.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

dodges denies fuel pump issues as well and blames it on bad gas. not just dodge but all the manufacturers. they aren't designed the same and a little water will destroy the whole system.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Buy the Ford 6.7 you wont be disappointed


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Loving my F-250 with the 6.7. If there is a negative, it's the ride which can be a bit harsh but remember this is a truck not a lincoln. However when weighted down with people & gear it rides impressively smooth. The interior is hands down a cut above the rest and personally I think the overall styling is tied with the Chevy/GMC.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

It would be hard for me to buy a Ford based on price alone. I love my Dodge and I like Fords but when I built each of them just the way I wanted there was about a 16k difference.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Dodge makes disposable vehicles. If you can't afford something decent, save for another year and get a Ford or Chevy. You'll get double the extra cost back in resale. Nobody wants a new Dodge, much less a used one. They are several years behind on technology, power, and fuel economy. 

Just my $. 02. I'm not overly brand loyal. I've owned them all and buy whichever is best at the time. Right now Dodge is a DISTANT third.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently was shopping all three and the ford was cheaper than the dodge. Chevy was cheapest then ford and dodge most expensive, unless you went with a dodge sl model. 

I have also found that the ford is the only truck that will.get good mpg with factory set up. Dodge is horrible and so is chevy. I also have the itch for something new but hate to get rid of my 06 mega cab 5.9 with only 36k miles on it. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Did I mention I bought my truck at end of 05' when new 06' came out? Back then Dodge had best specs and fuel economy but were cheaper. I guess I just haven't had the need to look at new vehicles since my disposable truck isn't ready to be discarded yet.


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Price*

Planet Ford is advertising on the radio that they have F-250's and F-350's at $15,000 off msrp.

I bought my '08 in January '09 for $12,000 off msrp at Southern Ford in Manvel (Pearland)


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

This is a funny thread....ROFL.... It is amazing to see how bias people are. The fact is they all make very good trucks. Just pick the one you like and don't bash the others to make your personal choice seem better to you. A never ending battle!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

It's all personal preference. Every truck has is advantages and flaws.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Ford hands down.
> 
> I currently drive a 2010 6.4 and other than moving up to a new 2012/13 6.7 there is no way you could pry my 6.4 from my hands. Once tuned it is a **** good motor and yes there are failures but those happen with all motors. The new 6.7 has a handful of HPFP issues and they are being investigated on a case by case basis with Ford and each dealership. To the best of my knowledge only 1 HPFP issues has been denied.
> 
> ...


Wont that void the warranty?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Think I'm going to go With the f250! Thanks for all your inputs! 

Brandon


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> Wont that void the warranty?


You will get various opinions. I have a very cool service manager and have not had any issues.

You can always just re-install the factory carp when you need to take it in.


----------

